# trouble with vcarve



## stillakid (Jul 26, 2014)

I am playing with vcarve (i have the trail version) and am having trouble with the mirror funtion. I have a pattern that give me 1/2 of a piece, so I vector it save it then mirror it. I then bring back in the orginal vectors and match them up. Everthing looks fine but when I go to set up the cuts, one side is bigger than the other. WHY?

I hope this made sense.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

try doing a copy and paste then mirror only one should move


----------



## simsy (Jul 22, 2007)

stillakid said:


> I am playing with vcarve (i have the trail version) and am having trouble with the mirror funtion. I have a pattern that give me 1/2 of a piece, so I vector it save it then mirror it. I then bring back in the orginal vectors and match them up. Everthing looks fine but when I go to set up the cuts, one side is bigger than the other. WHY?
> 
> I hope this made sense.


Make sure when setting up the toolpaths for each half that they are both set for outside, inside, or on the line. Whichever cut you're doing, they both need to be the same.


----------



## stillakid (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks 
The copy and paste works great


----------

